# North Versailles Haunted Hayride Actor Run Over By Wagon



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

North Versailles Haunted Hayride Actor Run Over By Wagon

North Versailles Haunted Hayride Actor Run Over By Wagon
Posted: 4:58 pm EDT October 10, 2011
Updated: 5:22 pm EDT October 10, 2011

NORTH VERSAILLES, Pa. -- The popular Haunted Hills Hayride in North Versailles has plenty of frights along its trail, but this weekend one of the volunteer actors had a real-life scare.
"I guess people didn't believe it and thought it was part of the show," said North Versailles Police Chief Vincent DiCenzo.
DiCenzo said he was at the park and had just finished a hayride when he heard people calling for help.
"They have actors that jump up and try to scare you. My understanding is that the gentleman jumped into the side, in front of the rear wheels of the hay wagon. I guess he didn't have a good hold and fell down. The rear wheels went from his belt buckle to shoulder," DiCenzo said.

http://www.wpxi.com/news/29443151/detail.html For full story...poor guy. Hope he is ok!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ouch! A punctured lung certainly doesn't sound good . . .


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my. I hope he's doing better and the owner has good liability insurance.


----------

